# deroplatys desiccata+lobata



## Joe (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm just wondering if desiccata and lobata would succesfuly produce offspring. has any one tried it? i'm planning on tying it since they r both deroplatys and both the spiny flower mantis and indian flower mantis made offspring, gave me the idea to try. let me know what u all think  

Joe


----------



## Jesse (Nov 14, 2005)

The offspring would at best be infertile. What would be the point? It sounds like a waste of breeding stock to me.


----------



## Joe (Nov 15, 2005)

the only male lobata died by a female i have 4 female loabat and no males, and uless i get a male lobata or 2, i'll try to mate the lobatas with one male dessi, its worth a try if i cant get a male lobata, and who knows? what if it works? i might not but i'm willing to try. what is there to loose? the females will produce infertile ooths neway lol

Joe


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Jan 13, 2006)

just wanted to bring your attention to this excellent photo 8)



Deroplatys Truncata







:lol: 

EDIT : i've just ordered one of these  cant wait!

corrected the name too ^


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 13, 2006)

That is D. Truncata. Nice pic.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Jan 13, 2006)

ah  , lobata's what it said on the site, they'll be wrong. was thinking they looked slightly different too.

they look like they're having a right good boogey!


----------



## Rib (Jan 13, 2006)

thats a fantastic picture. What site did you get it from?

EDIT: Ignore that. I had a stupid moment.

http://www.geocities.com/crcpel


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Jan 13, 2006)

marching off to war :shock:


----------



## Ian (Jan 13, 2006)

Now THAT is a sexy pic...thats about as good a defintion you can get of the dead leaf mantis..


----------



## DeShawn (Jan 13, 2006)

I haven't drooled this much in awhile... Awesome pic.


----------

